
RPG 'UnReal World' released on Steam after 26 years - doppp
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-02/26/steam-game-release-after-26-years
======
viraptor
And bought already. It's a great roguelike game. I remember playing it years
ago. Then tried anything possible to convince the author the migration to SDL
was reasonable. (rather than whatever else it was before) The game seemed to
be stuck on Watcom and dos for ages.

I had so much fun losing the game time after time. (damn winter...)

